# New to tractors



## Spotty boy (Apr 7, 2021)

Do box scrapers or attachments in general have to be tractor specific or are they universal. Looking at a john deere 4110 for sale but it has no attachments


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Most attachments are designed to fit the three point hitch that most tractors come with these days, but John Deere has their own quick connect system on the front end loader that uses only John Deere equipment. Something to look into. The only thing to keep in mind is that the 4110 has a Category I three point hitch, so the implements should Cat.I as well.


----------



## Spotty boy (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks it was a bust but do you know anything about john deere 316 can you put a rear mower on it the guy says he has it set up for rear sleeve hitch attachments.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

DR sells a tow behind that may work for you.




__





Finish Mower, Tow Behind 60 inch cut. 14.5 HP Electric Start | DR Power Equipment


Mow large lawns or 1 foot tall field grass with the DR Finish Mower! Pull with your ATV or riding lawn mower. 60 inch cut, 14.5 HP. Free Shipping! Perfect for homeowners.




www.drpower.com


----------



## Sumitsard53 (Apr 9, 2021)

Spotty boy said:


> Thanks it was a bust but do you know anything about john deere 316 can you put a rear mower on it the guy says he has it set up for rear sleeve hitch attachments.


Yes, You can find more information about John deere tractors at tractorhouse


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

What I have read from others John Deere is fussy about what will fit there tractors and if you don't; know
exactly if the product you purchase does fit the deere LOL! That's why I didn't purchase a Deere

willy


----------



## Spotty boy (Apr 7, 2021)

Well thanks I appreciate it the john deere wa terrible too I am new to tractors period. I don't know too much but what about buying one from sunbelt rentals is that a bad idea they say everything works an it has 607hours he wants 8100for it 2013 kubota bx25 lbr any thoughts?


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

have you seen this: 
















willy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata, they sold new in 2013 for over $19,000.00. I guess it all depends on how beat up it looks.


----------



## Spotty boy (Apr 7, 2021)

They say that it has 700 hours and that everything runs so I might take a look at this one. Still waiting on a call back though.


----------

